# Netbook wireless connection problems



## Domski (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi,

I recently got given an old Advent 4211-C Netbook which I'm having real problems connecting to my Sky broadband through a Netgear D6834GT wireless router.

I've got it to recognise that the wireless network exists, have put in my password etc but it just keeps on telling me the status is 'Limited or no connectivity' because ' the network did not assign a network address to the computer'.

I have no problems connecting my main pc or my Nokia to it wirelessly, just this.

Anyone got any thoughts before this thing becomes a posh drinks coaster?

Dom


----------



## Norie (Apr 14, 2010)

Dom

Do you really need it to be wireless?

Is the notebook actually wireless enabled?

PS Who is giving you free computers? Could they send me some?


----------



## Domski (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Norie,

The whole point of me having it is so I can chill in the lounge surfing on something bigger than my phone screen.

It has a '802.11b/g Mini Card Wireless Adaptor' built in which seems to be working just fine as it is recognising that my wireless network (along with all my neighbours) is there, exchanging a few data packets with it and then coming up with the error I described.

I just tried connecting it to the router using a cable connection and I get exactly the same problem.

It's very annoying, have found quite a few references to the same problem but no real solution and I'm not that hot on what goes on in the background when pc's don't work these days.

If there are any others going spare I'll let you know 

Dom


----------



## Norie (Apr 14, 2010)

Dom

I'm definitely no hardware expert, I hate networking, and don't talk to me about printers, digital TV boxes, phones, PC World assistants etc.

That last one - went in one day to enquire about buying a *wireless* router.

Told I would need an Ethernet cable - which I think is a wire, quite a thick one.

Couple of days later told that I don't need the cable and there might actually be a way to get something free from my ISP.

Anyway my laptop is kind of portable, within about 5 feet from the phone socket in this room.


----------



## Domski (Apr 14, 2010)

It's the PC world assistants that are thick not the cable.

It wouldn't be so bad but I have connected a laptop to it before, and also have a squeezebox which happily pumps my music wirelessly round the house as well.

Defeat is not an option!!!

Dom


----------



## starl (Apr 14, 2010)

Dom - are you using AVG for your AV by any chance?


----------



## Domski (Apr 15, 2010)

Nope but it was an anti-virus issue.

Woke up early this morning and had another look. It has a version of McAffee on it that I thought I'd disabled while I was trying to sort this out but it had 'Locked down the firewall' so no internet connections could be made. As usual I was overcomplicating the situation thinking it was something more technical.

Anyway, it's joined my happy little wireless family now.

Cheers,

Dom


----------



## snowblizz (Apr 15, 2010)

Glad to hear!

I'm continually wrestling with the wireless network I set up at my parent's. It just doesn't want to maintain connections with my laptop, sometimes I wonder if the walls are painted with lead paint.

I guess piling on every type of protection the wireless modem had might have something to do with. Some days it is so protected even I can't get on to it.


----------



## Domski (Apr 15, 2010)

I saw a tip on a tv programme of getting some kitchen foil and putting it behind your router to reflect any signals heading the wrong way towards the pc. My connection can be a bit flaky sometimes in my spare room where I have my main pc so I tried it and it did actually boost the signal although the big piece of foil on the lounge window sill looked odd so it didn't stay.

Dom


----------



## Norie (Apr 15, 2010)

Dom

Do you think that would work for a digibox?

Balancing it on an empty packet of Marlboro Light seems to work but it's not consistent.


----------



## Domski (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd try connecting it to a dustbin lid via a piece of string and a couple of baked bean cans first


----------

